# Sage express grind more than normal coffee



## Hadds (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi,

My Sage Barista Express bean to cup coffee machine grind too much coffee for a single shot.

The grind amount is set on less and I didnt change the bean that im using and didn't change the grind size.

I tried the factory reset by pressing programme botton until the bips, switch off the machine and unplugged. It didn't work

Is there any other ways yo reset the grind amount?

https://www.johnlewis.com/sage-barista-express-bean-to-cup-coffee-machine/p1787059


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Can't you control the amount of the grind by pushing the portafilter handle towards the machine whilst it is grinding? I have never used the Express but this was a function on the Sage Smart Grinder Pro.


----------



## Hadds (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi, thank you for you answer.

True you can control it by pushing as you said but I got use to the automatic one and I dont know why it's grinding more than what it should do.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hadds said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Sage Barista Express bean to cup coffee machine grind too much coffee for a single shot.
> 
> ...


 What do you mean, it's grinding too long? Time the grind time in seconds on lowest setting and then on highest setting. Is this the same time?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Are you saying that the 'grind amount' dial is having no effect on the time that the grinder is in operation?


----------



## Hadds (Sep 23, 2020)

@CocoLocoI mean the grinding time is longer than normal when setting the "grind amount" in the setting "less".

@lake_myes the "grind amount" dial has no effect therefore it grind to much coffee


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hadds said:


> @CocoLocoI mean the grinding time is longer than normal when setting the "grind amount" in the setting "less".
> 
> @lake_myes the "grind amount" dial has no effect therefore it grind to much coffee


 'In the setting less'...You've turned it down, to the minimum if need be I assume? So if you set it to maximum the same amount comes out? Have you done this test to make sure there is a difference between minimum and maximum? Or you're saying you've done that and the whole 'knob' is broken?

Is it the same bean you always use? Beans can change over the course of the bag, usually that requires grinding a bit finer to achieve the same result. It may be grinding the same time in seconds but giving you more volume in beans due to the change in the bean composition over time.

Have you cleaned out the grinder?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Have you changed beans? Do you know that darker roasts (generally) produce more grinds for the same amount of beans than lighter roasts?


----------



## Hadds (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank you for your answers

@-Macno I didnt change the bean

@CocoLoco I haven't changed the bean. I did run the test by putting the grind amount on maximum (more) and yes there is a difference. Still I need to check how to clean the grinder and see if it make any difference.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hadds said:


> I did run the test by putting the grind amount on maximum (more) and yes there is a difference.


 So the timer appears to work? It runs longer? Hence more coffee ground?

Is this a bean you have used many times before? Or same bean, first bag?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Have you weighed the beans. It might appear that the portafilter is overflowing but that's normal. Weigh, tamp, check with the razor tool that the dose is at the correct level


----------

